# CC vs NC nicotine strengh



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Just curious on what the consensus seems to be regarding nicotine strength in CCs vs NCs. I've heard/read that CCs tend to have less vitamin N than NCs but was wondering if there was any truth to it. Having not yet tried a CC (probably popping my cherry this weekend) and only having minimal experience with NCs I was looking for some input, merely for my own curiosity.


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> Just curious on what the consensus seems to be regarding nicotine strength in CCs vs NCs. I've heard/read that CCs tend to have less vitamin N than NCs but was wondering if there was any truth to it. Having not yet tried a CC (probably popping my cherry this weekend) and only having minimal experience with NCs I was looking for some input, merely for my own curiosity.


My own personal experience: I went to Cuba in January after having quit cigarettes for about a year. I probably had more nicotine tolerance than a lifetime nicotine virgin, but not much. I smoked cubans the like crazy the whole time i was there and loved it, no issues what-so-ever. I preferred the mild smokes, Hoyo Epicure No. 2, for example, to the Cohibas which I found to be intense.

This is where my cigar habit started, and I've been exploring NCs ever since. After 5 months of smoking cigars, about two weeks ago I smoked a Herrera Esteli (which by most accounts is not a particularly strong cigar) from @ADRUNKK and lost my lunch.

Maybe it was the atmosphere in Cuba, or just instinctively avoiding the larger sticks. Who knows.


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

ivandrocco said:


> My own personal experience: I went to Cuba in January after having quit cigarettes for about a year. I probably had more nicotine tolerance than a lifetime nicotine virgin, but not much. I smoked cubans the like crazy the whole time i was there and loved it, no issues what-so-ever. I preferred the mild smokes, Hoyo Epicure No. 2, for example, to the Cohibas which I found to be intense.
> 
> This is where my cigar habit started, and I've been exploring NCs ever since. After 5 months of smoking cigars, about two weeks ago I smoked a Herrera Esteli (which by most accounts is not a particularly strong cigar) from @ADRUNKK and lost my lunch.
> 
> Maybe it was the atmosphere in Cuba, or just instinctively avoiding the larger sticks. Who knows.


Well looks like I need to send you back to Cuba for some more research. See if we can duplicate the outcome through due scientific process! I do think that the smaller vitola's to CCs probably play a part but didn't really think of it that way.

If you take a 7 x 52 labeled as mild/medium and a 5 X 52 labeled as med/full and nub the 7 and leave 1 inch left on the 5, in which one did you consume more nicotine?

Science!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

IMO ccs don't have the nic kick of the ncs I smoked.. But take that with a grain of salt. I'd mainline it if I could. I stop for at least one cigarette break when I'm smoking an lfd dl, if that tells you anything.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ivandrocco (Feb 17, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> IMO ccs don't have the nic kick of the ncs I smoked.. But take that with a grain of salt. I'd mainline it if I could. I stop for at least one cigarette break when I'm smoking an lfd dl, if that tells you anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That's ****ing nuts.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

It's a matter of blend really imo. You don't see many CC blended for strength like you see with NC. In the NC world it has becomed a fad to blend the strongest stick and forget about flavor, whereas CC for the most part tend to be blended in accordance with old traditions when cigars were meant to be flavorful and complex.

Edit. I also doubt very much that with the shortages of CC tobacco on the island that many triple ligero could be blended.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Interesting topic to me because after the 1st 10 or so cigars I smoked, I no longer got any buzz from any sticks. I can't say that I seek out strong or weak sticks, but I've smoked triple maduro's and some of the LFD offerings and unless I am drinking bourbon or rum with my smoke, I feel nothing. As a matter of fact, I smoked a Camacho Triple Maduro this morning with coffee and nothing...

Not a bad thing, but I do remember enjoying the ride during those 1st few cigars that got me buzzing.

Of the dozen or CC's I smoked lately, I have never felt anything but I did only purchase smaller RG cigars since I am find I enjoy the better burn and flavor on these. 

Makes me curious to know what some of the big nico hitters are out there for both CC and NC to find my tipping point.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ivandrocco said:


> That's ****ing nuts.


I hear it all the time from Rhon.. "did you just put down a cigar, smoke a cigarette, then back to the cigar" . She's never smoked, absolutely hates it. But the ccs I smoke 4x40 are small enough that I can get through em, then have a smoke.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I stop for at least one cigarette break when I'm smoking an lfd dl
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


My head hurts just thinking of that LOL. My hat off to you sir and your nicotine prowess :vs_cool:


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Regiampiero said:


> It's a matter of blend really imo. You don't see many CC blended for strength like you see with NC. In the NC world it has becomed a fad to blend the strongest stick and forget about flavor, whereas CC for the most part tend to be blended in accordance with old traditions when cigars were meant to be flavorful and complex.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I was hoping this was the case, as I'm a nicotine lightweight, but enjoy extremely flavorful/complex smokes



ebnash said:


> Makes me curious to know what some of the big nico hitters are out there for both CC and NC to find my tipping point.


Sounds like a fun (or not so fun) experiment


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> My head hurts just thinking of that LOL. My hat off to you sir and your nicotine prowess :vs_cool:


It sucks. Now that every restaurant is non smoking. I finish my meal and can't wait to fire one up..it leads to alot of "discussions" when I drag her out because I need a smoke..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> I was hoping this was the case, as I'm a nicotine lightweight, but enjoy extremely flavorful/complex smokes
> 
> Sounds like a fun (or not so fun) experiment


 @curmudgeonista introduced me to warped Corto.. NIC BOMB.. They're freakin great.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

UBC03 said:


> @curmudgeonista introduced me to warped Corto.. NIC BOMB.. They're freakin great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Yes, I can't do warped. Last time I smoked a futuro, couldn't walk straight for an hour.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Regiampiero said:


> Yes, I can't do warped. Last time I smoked a futuro, couldn't walk straight for an hour.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I've had the futuro.. The Corto would take its lunch money..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

UBC03 said:


> I've had the futuro.. The Corto would take its lunch money..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Damn, no thank you. I'm done being bullied by cigars, especially when they don't give any hint of flavor what so ever. The Futuro just taste like tobacco and manure coated in a bucket of pepper, not my idea of fun. The only strong cigars I do now days are LFD. Litto knows a thing or two about making a delicious cigar that spanks you in the right way.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> @curmudgeonista introduced me to warped Corto.. NIC BOMB.. They're freakin great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I'm also a beneficiary of a Corto from Jack! Soon as i finished that little powerhouse on was online scoping out boxes. Strong with a great draw and nice profile...what more can ya ask for!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

There are some very strong Havanas. Old RyJ Cazadores were brutal.

But I would agree that, in general, the Nicaraguan cigars are blended for the most oomph.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Cubans run in a narrower lane than NC's. That includes strength, nicotine content, and flavor profile. The mildest CC is nowhere near as mild as the mildest NC. Likewise, the strongest CC does not compare with the strength of the strongest NC, though I would say there is not as much of a gap on that end as there is on the mild side. On average, I'd rate Cubans in the Medium range as far as nicotine goes.

But, plenty of it available in the world of Cubans for those of us who love a nic-kick. Yet it's not always easy to pin that on a specific cigar type or brand. I've had plenty of them where one particular cigar I smoke goes off the charts compared to others of the same type, even from the same box. Bottom line is, you never know what's in it until you smoke it!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Bottom line is, you never know what's in it until you smoke it!


Weird...that was my saying in the 90s..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

Good stuff gents, very much appreciated. Sounds like I need to pick up a 5er of Warped Cortos and smoke them back to back and build up my nic tolerance like a man LOL


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TheGentlemansLifestyle said:


> Good stuff gents, very much appreciated. Sounds like I need to pick up a 5er of Warped Cortos and smoke them back to back and build up my nic tolerance like a man LOL


Have your wife take a pic...remember the bathroom floor is cool and comfy..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I hear it all the time from Rhon.. "did you just put down a cigar, smoke a cigarette, then back to the cigar" . She's never smoked, absolutely hates it. But the ccs I smoke 4x40 are small enough that I can get through em, then have a smoke.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


No need to put the cigar down while you smoke a cigarette. It's all in the technique brother.


















Practice young grasshoppah.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ADRUNKK said:


> No need to put the cigar down while you smoke a cigarette. It's all in the technique brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah..that wouldn't make her snap...no way..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Have your wife take a pic...remember the bathroom floor is cool and comfy..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Deal, if I'm gone for awhile you'll know I followed through :vs_laugh:


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Weird...that was my saying in the 90s..lol


70's for me. But I hear it didn't have near the same kick way back then. :wink2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The old NC VS CC Nicotine comparison gosh there must be as many threads about this.
As Cello on or Cello off.:vs_laugh:


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The old NC VS CC Nicotine comparison gosh there must be as many threads about this.
> As Cello on or Cello off.:vs_laugh:


Is it mold or is it plume....


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ADRUNKK said:


> Is it mold or is it plume....[/QUOTE}] :vs_laugh:
> 
> Big Boobs or Little Boobs :vs_OMG:


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ADRUNKK said:
> 
> 
> > Is it mold or is it plume....[/QUOTE}] :vs_laugh:
> ...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The old NC VS CC Nicotine comparison gosh there must be as many threads about this.
> As Cello on or Cello off.:vs_laugh:


Not the dreaded cello on/off discussion...I see that come up and I wanna stab MYSELF in the neck.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

ADRUNKK said:


> No need to put the cigar down while you smoke a cigarette. It's all in the technique brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screen-shotted for being epic.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> Not the dreaded cello on/off discussion...I see that come up and I wanna stab MYSELF in the neck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Not the dreaded cello on/off discussion...I see that come up and I wanna stab MYSELF in the neck.


Must be how the whole of Cuba felt... so much so, they just stopped putting cellos on 'em so people would quit asking whether to leave it on or take it off!

And, BTW, if it does come with one, the answer is, it's fake... no, I mean the answer is, how ya' gonna' know when it turns brown if you throw it away... wait, I mean, a violin would be easier for your kid to carry to orchestra practice... or, no, I mean, if the lyrics offend just substitute "forget you" instead... but actually, the definitive answer is, ALWAYS remove the cello! It'll make your cigar taste like crap if you try to smoke it with the cello on!


----------



## TheGentlemansLifestyle (Apr 10, 2017)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The old NC VS CC Nicotine comparison gosh there must be as many threads about this.
> As Cello on or Cello off.:vs_laugh:


But this is CC vs NC not NC vs CC, so it's new and ok 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

ivandrocco said:


> I smoked a Herrera Esteli (which by most accounts is not a particularly strong cigar) from @ADRUNKK and lost my lunch.


RG for ADRUNKK.


----------

